# box



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

Just letting any box (cloud storage app) that if you login from now til March 24th your account will be upgraded to a 50GB storage account. This goes for new users too, so make an account and it'll be a 50GB account too. I just made mine and it worked and junk, and I like it okay.

Anyway, just thought I'd run that by you for those interested.

Also, any current users know how to upload multiple files at once? For instance, pictures? I'm new ^.^

------------------------
ALL HAIL THE NEXUS TOAD -=D:


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I like minus better


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

There are many out there and everyone has their own opinion on which they prefer. I just posted this because of the 50GB upgrade, which is nice 

------------------------
ALL HAIL THE NEXUS TOAD -=D:


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

I was told the 50gb is only for a year or so. Is that true. I'd hate to upload a bunch of stuff to be hot with a fee to keep it in a year.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

It wasn't anywhere in my agreement :

------------------------
ALL HAIL THE NEXUS TOAD -=D:


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

Also, I'm not sure how much space is given, but the UI for the minus app is better than the box app...but you get more with box I'm sure as far a space goes, which is what the programs are for..storage.

The choice is yours. Personally, I'm using minus because it allows you to upload multiple items at once. When box gets that feature I'll switch back to that account most likely.

------------------------
ALL HAIL THE NEXUS TOAD -=D:


----------



## azok79 (Sep 13, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> I was told the 50gb is only for a year or so. Is that true. I'd hate to upload a bunch of stuff to be hot with a fee to keep it in a year.


"To get the free storage, just log in to the Box app for Android, and you'll be upgraded automatically. The offer is valid until March 23, and provides an extra 45 GB over Box's existing free plan for the lifetime of your account." (From an article on PC World.com)


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

And there ya go!

---------------------------
Sent from the the voices in my head.


----------

